# Phinot music is outstanding, i got two albums of is work and love them



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The music goes smoothly, is gentle, harmony dissonance flows, complex pulyphony of franco-flemish era very eery.The work of Phinot easy to get into, are there any recording of this composer beside ''pizza cd''

What mad me like Phinot well is jeremiae laments is a monolith :tiphat:


----------

